# Want To Get Involved In A weekly NE Ohio Ice Fishing Get Together?



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Regarding the thread Milton/Berlin there is mention of guys wanting to fish different bodies of water. Hell, I'm all for it and love to ice fish.I would be able to either pass along information on where the fish have been biting or we can just make plans and wing it to try someplace different than we normally fish.This would also be a great place for those that do not ice fish, but would like to give it a try.When you get a good group of guys together there will always be room for an extra guy or 2.This way they will be able to see the difference between ice shanties, Vexilars, augers, boots, clothing,ice gear and so on.We will be able to communicate through OGF and whoever wants to show up will be more than welcome.This would also be a great way to make new friends or to find someone who lives close to you that have the same interests.I will also be able to supply the bait at a reduced cost as I carry everything that is in season from maggots to pike shiners and everything in between.I found myself watching you-tube ice fishing videos for a couple hours early this evening and then the Milton/Berlin thread came up.Now I'm really pumped for the ice season and can't wait for the hardwater season to begin.................Mark


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

great idea!!!not sure what all lakes would be involved but i would hope that if we come up there you would also come down here with us to piedmont,tappan etc.!!! we got our shanties off you 3-4 years ago...bought 6 of them( hunters veiw ) that the basses needed attention(store returns)...little funky to set-up but have really held up well!! love them and for the deal you gave us it was a steal!! thanks!! and as soon as we get ice i'm in!!:B


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Wave, there's no reason we can't travel south.On the flipside,if the price of gas stays where it's at, I'll be getting a PA license and will be visiting a place called Presque Island a couple times a month(if not more).I haven't fished it the past 3 years, time to play catch-up............Mark


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm in! I won't be able to show every weekend but I'm sure I can make a few outings. My favorite ice fishing lakes are Piedmont, Atwood and Mosquito.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm in I think it is a great idea, to show the basics to the newer icefishers and a way to get new ideas and meet members. And with gas down as much as it is I am willing to make further drives.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Where are people using the pike shiners your selling? I'd love to join people on a pike trip. Tried a few places in the past, only caught bass. I'm prepared w/ 6 tipups and quick strike rigs.

I have enough gear to equip one other person no matter where a group trip is planned.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Sounds Good To Me also ! My only thing is if this winter stays cold we could be on Erie sooner than later. And once that happens I'll be out there. 
Might even be helping a friend out running his Airboat guide service ? 
I sure hope it Stays COLD.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

im good to fish atleast 2-3 nights aweek but nothing past 10pm. mark when u wanna goto presque let me know ill drive.

hearttxp: 

if your friend has any open seats on the airboat let me know. send me a price list when u get some time ive always wanted to try it.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Mark, mind if some PA guys join in on the trips? My ice club has been talking about traveling all fall. We do skeeter and PI about 6 times a season. Shenango is our home lake. Your PA license for PI, will also allow you to fish Shenango.... all year too. We've even talked about taking the airboat out on erie this season.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Tomb, most fishermen here use the shiners in the Cuyahoga River throughout the winter for the pike.They are also used by bass & walleye fishermen through the ice.

Chaunc-the more the merrier and there is always more safety in numbers when on the ice.Ever been out to Presque and see 20-30 shanties in a big circle.The grills are smoking with eggs, sausage and bacon for breakfast. Burgers ,brawts, stews and chilis in the afternoons. Looks like a good time to be had by all.It really doesn't matter to me where we go.As long as I'm out of the house sitting on the ice I'm content..........Mark

The best part of this I can see would be the carpooling.It would cut down on the expenses even more!!!!!!!!

I've always wanted to do a Western Erie trip.Can't even imagine pulling 8-10lb eyes out of a hole.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I'd be in too, probably not every weekend. i also am always lookin for someone to fish with me at Sandy lake (private) in Rootstown, my family owns a cottage out there, great fishin jus a little hard to find the crappie in the winter, could only take a few people at a time with me but as long as the seaons good we'll be out there often. bluegills galore we have caught five gallon buckets full in only a couple hours and most of then are good sized. plus we would figure out where the crappie are and they are all pretty decent sized in there. i've always wanted to try a "new" lake the carpooling idea is a good one. pm me or post it if your interested in comming with me


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Power,
Try to find deeper water, Also crappies are usually suspended so try to keep off of the bottom. They like to feed above them meaning they like to rise for there food instead of going down. Also small jigging spoons or jigginraps are great on the ice. You can't go wrong with minnows either.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Gitty up!! I'm in.... All I have to do is put this new Eskimo shanty together! I too hope gas prices stay where they're at this Winter. I'd love to try out Presque Isle for a weekend or 5!


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

count me in i usually stick to ponds and small lakes mainly because of the time window you get and i dont have much luck on larger water.... but i;m up for any advice


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

im in. and i got 3 or 4 buddies who will be in too that are members on here they dont get on here very often. id love to hit presq. and def erie. and anywhere else.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i would like to give it a shot i don't have any tackle/rods/auger but what i need i could pick up and i would aslo be willing to drive i haven't ice fished in 10 years or better. i have always wanted to get back in it but never have


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

peple of the perch said:


> Power,
> Try to find deeper water, Also crappies are usually suspended so try to keep off of the bottom. They like to feed above them meaning they like to rise for there food instead of going down. Also small jigging spoons or jigginraps are great on the ice. You can't go wrong with minnows either.


yeah we have caught them in the deeper water (about 20FOW fish are at about 10-12ft) on minows but its like theres only a few of them in each spot you can fish all day and only catch 10 in one spot and if you move on them its hit or miss like normal i don't know what their deal is


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

My work schedule may limit my ability to join up, but I'd certainly consider meeting more cold water fishing nuts.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mark......I have the other names from earlier contacts......and it's great to be hearing from guys that are eager to try and expand their horizons...and the list is growing.......and we can't even get on the hardwater yet. PS. Hope Big Daddy isn't to much out of it (health wise)because as it is said " let the dancin begin" and we need all the help he can muster up.....We will give him all the support that can be mustered up here at OGF........besides guys look forward to his seminars....... Jon SR.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mark.....Right now we have about 20 + contacts that are interested and some like Chaunc.....also know some others........If mother nature is good to us, and give us that good ice we've been looking for......there are enough guys to make trips fun/interesting/idea sharing/ and a learning experience, for all that can make any given location.....Who knows, we don't have ice yet and there is this much interest.....Might still pick-up others.....Like you said, the more the merrier. Me, I'm looking forward to the shared interest part of such a diverse group of people...... Jon Sr.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

This is starting to look real good for those that don't have the ice gear, but would like to give this great winter sport a try.Guy's don't be afraid to chime in if you don't have any gear.You can either PM myself or MRPHISH42.It'll give us a chance to get a gameplan together for you soon to be addicts...........Mark


----------



## RON MCFADDEN (May 2, 2008)

I Have Some Old Ice Rods The Kind With Pins With Line Wrapped Around About 6 To 10 Or So Would Be Good For First Timers To Try For Panfish ! Free If Some One Wants To Pick Them Up At My House Or Meet Some Where Close To Wooster , Along With 6 Gal. Buckets I Can Get Bunches Let Me Know Just Pass Out To Who Ever Needs Them ! I Would Like To Tag Along On Some Of The Trips Have Ice Fished Since Kid Mostly On Farm Ponds Have Good Amount Of Gear Like To Learn More On What To Use And Best Lake Areas To Fish ,sounds Like Some Good Times Ahead !


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ron....great offer !!!!....First, as far as taggin along, it's guys like you that are responding to this thread that is peaking intrest, thats whats important....sooooooo your more than welcome...We plan to try and meet at some Portage Lakes areas....(easier for guys over your way). Second, If you'll hang on to those old style rods.....we'll try to get with you on them....Figure I or Mark can put new line....bobbers and pin-mins on them and give them to the newbies starting out..... I'll send you a PM also.......Once again thanks .....Looking forward to meeting up with you. Jon Sr.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

For places theres Ladue, Punderson, Mosquito, Milton, Berlin, Pymatuning, west branch, portage, mogadore, long lake, and Nimisila. Any others?


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Peple.......Walborn....(To the north west Metro Lakes) Shadow/ Wallace/Baldwin........


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

im game... i think it would be a good time,, every weekend pick or vote on a different lake to ice fish and we all meet up out there,,, good way to make some new friends or meet some old ones,,,


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

sam..... Great.....now you get the point......We didn't get this going for our -selves..........It's not because we think we have more knowledge or are smarter.....or have bigger ego's than others....THIS CAME UP OUT OF JUST WANTING TO GET MORE ICE FISHERMEN TOGETHER ON A COMMON GROUND...of fun/ learning/sharing stories/for some, the ability to show(or teach) someone with less limited experiences. If some of these guys get paired up with "new found friends" and find that this change of pace... isn't for them....GREAT......Personally for ME......I can go off and catch fish fish by myself.....But I PREFER to fish with others(family/buddies/friends/ or others, because it is just all the more enjoyable and in ice fishing(smarter and SAFER)Basicly, I'M saying....DON'T ALTER YOUR LIFE STYLE, "ENHANCE" IT.....try something different .........


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

now we just have to get mother nature on bored and keep these temps low!!! after looking over my gear . i found one small hole in my ice shanty so i repaired that and found i need a new ice spoon as well other than that fish on men fish on!!!!


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

man this is gonna be great. im laid off in the winter and i try to fish almost every day and it gets boring goin by myself. it will be cool to find some new friends to hang out with on the ice.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

were back to 40 hours a week,,, so we work 4 ten hour days... im making fri and sat my ice fishing days,,,


----------



## mdl91881 (Oct 8, 2008)

Another newbie here that would be interested in learning the ropes


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

mdl91881, welcome aboard.We'll be glad to show you what this sport is all about.Keep in touch.Where are you from?...........Mark


----------



## tmerk (Aug 22, 2007)

icefisherman4life got me hooked last year....only got to get out twice, and even though I froze my tail off, (6 hours drilling holes, never found the hotspot, so no shanty!) I can't wait to go again. Gotta get some warmer boots, and other than that, I'm set!


----------



## mdl91881 (Oct 8, 2008)

im in mentor

35 min east of cleveland


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

have gear, will travel. 30 years exp.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

chalk up another one!!!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

I see that Mark.......Got the "Bus" warming........in the wings..........Jon Sr.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm in as well. Tough for me to commit to things more than a few days ahead of time due to my erratic work and travel schedule, but if I'm able I'll be there.I also have plenty of gear and a two man shanty so I can take someone along who has nothing but a license and a desire to try the hard water. Oh yeah, they will also have to auger the holes.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> they will also have to auger the holes


lol....good thought....i laughed at first, but then on the other hand have you ever seen a newbie drill a hole? dont let them use your good auger. slamming the blades down on the ice to "start" the hole just doesnt seem to work.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hardwaterfan.....that was priceless......almost forgot that one..You also reminded me how hard they "POUND" the auger ......on the ice......to just clean off the excess slush.....that will soon do wonders for those blades....Jon Sr.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

What do you do to get the axcess ice off? I usually use my awl and chip it away


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

peple......after I drill my hole or holes.......I try to push the auger further into the hole and purge as much of the icey/slushy/chip ladden material out of the hole as I can and at the same time, remove as much of that residue off the auger as possible.....with that up and down action.....I always shake the auger while still wet and ALWAYS/ALWAYS........replace the blade safety cover (seen and heard of some very nasty hand lacerations) and set the auger in a flater attitude......so the remaining liquid runs off the blades and screw and not down the entire length....I see alot of guys just lay them flat/no cover......right down into the slush pile they cleaned out of the hole...I guess it's one of those things that each guy finds out....more or less... what works best for him......Your awl is a good example.... I first used the skimmer to tap and hammer off any ice residue.....sure messed up a bunch of those, till I do what I just said above.....Little more time.....and less money for skimmers........Jon Sr.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm game, I have never been on the ice but would love to give it a shot, just tell me where to go and I'll meet ya there! What are the chances of catching any cats through the ice?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

A.C., catfish need to eat during the wintertime also.I got into some nice 5-8lb channels through the ice last year.I'll be taking some of you first timers to this same place once the ice is safe.I can only take 1 person at a time as the fishing regulations permit me to..........Mark


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

bassmastermjb.... Dont you ever sleep?????


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

So where should we have our first meet?


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i forgot to mention before that i have a 16 foot enclosed trailer that i'd be willing to haul (for a couple bucks a shanty so we carpool with less vehicles?) that i'm sure we can get quite alot of shanty's and gear into. my truck gets around 14mpg haulin it. its jus an option we have the only problem would be if someone wants to leave early. dunno jus thought i'd throw it out there. what does everyone think about the idea?


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

bassmastermjb said:


> Regarding the thread Milton/Berlin there is mention of guys wanting to fish different bodies of water. Hell, I'm all for it and love to ice fish.I would be able to either pass along information on where the fish have been biting or we can just make plans and wing it to try someplace different than we normally fish.This would also be a great place for those that do not ice fish, but would like to give it a try.When you get a good group of guys together there will always be room for an extra guy or 2.This way they will be able to see the difference between ice shanties, Vexilars, augers, boots, clothing,ice gear and so on.We will be able to communicate through OGF and whoever wants to show up will be more than welcome.This would also be a great way to make new friends or to find someone who lives close to you that have the same interests.I will also be able to supply the bait at a reduced cost as I carry everything that is in season from maggots to pike shiners and everything in between.I found myself watching you-tube ice fishing videos for a couple hours early this evening and then the Milton/Berlin thread came up.Now I'm really pumped for the ice season and can't wait for the hardwater season to begin.................Mark




OK, Id like to give this a try. My son Tod (12yrs old) has been bugging me since November about trying some ice fishing.
We don't have ANY gear yet, but we'd like to get involved if you guys pull this idea together. It sounds like a great way to get started.

.Living in Randolph Ohio, but will travel anywhere.

.


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

new to ogf but not to ice fishing. i will be fishing two ice fishing tourneyments this year one in michigan and one in vermont so i will be gone for a few weeks pre fishing for the tourneys but if i'm in town you can definately count me in for the get togethers. looking forward to meeting some new hard water nuts like myself.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Back to the top.....

Might want to start some planning Mark, looks like it won't be long now.....

KNOCK ON WOOD!!!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Parma, from the looks of the forecast, it's finally here.Next weeks lows will get the ice good and thick.Just so you know, I cannot fish the weekends during daylight hours.Have to stay home and tend to my customers needs.I am able to get out all week long and the evenings on the weekends(I could sneak out for a Presque Isle weekend).Jon Sr. will be heading the weekend outings.For those who can get out during the week, you can contact me,mrphis42 or icebucketjohn via PM.Wether I'm there or not, I can still supply the bait for those who need it at a very reasonable cost.Just send me or mrphish a PM with what you need.I have small and medium minnows,bass shiners,maggots,wax worms, meal worms, red worms and crawlers in stock.
For those who have a couple extra free hours in the evenings you can call me at 330-221-5213 or send me a Pm.I have a couple spots where the night crappie fishing is excellent.Presque will be ready to fish next weekend too............Mark


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Back to the top, anyone wanna get this going before it's too late. I'm looking for a few options this weekend, looks like it's gonna warm up. Where the fish at???


----------



## mdl91881 (Oct 8, 2008)

Count me in if something gets put together


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

yep, nows the time to get out.The ice is the best we've had in many years.I sent PM's to all the guys that have never ice fished.I'm looking to get everyone together this Saturday evening,you'll need be at my house by 5pm.If I missed anyone I apologize,you're still invited. Send me a PM by tomorrow night so I know who can make it..........Mark

UPDATE....Be at my house by 4pm, this way it'll give us a chance to go over ice procedures, clothes, gear and tackle.......Mark


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Capt.Muskey said:


> OK, Id like to give this a try. My son Tod (12yrs old) has been bugging me since November about trying some ice fishing.
> We don't have ANY gear yet, but we'd like to get involved if you guys pull this idea together. It sounds like a great way to get started.
> 
> .Living in Randolph Ohio, but will travel anywhere.
> ...


 We Could make it Saturday.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i'm headin out to Walborn saturday to give that a shot, don't know much about the lake just talked to a few people that fish it for some ideas. your more than welcome to join me its nice and close also. ~Evin~


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Mark, where are you going tonight, and what will you be fishing for?
I may be able to join in and am equipped as a part of the "Bucket Brigade".


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Ruminator,
Hope to see ya today over at Mark's. Tod and I are heading out to Dick's this morning to pick up a couple rods and buckets, We couldn,t find anything at Wal-mart. Let me know if you need anything from there, Not really sure what all we'll be needing/buying.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Capt.Muskey said:


> Hey Ruminator,
> Hope to see ya today over at Mark's. Tod and I are heading out to Dick's this morning to pick up a couple rods and buckets, We couldn,t find anything at Wal-mart. Let me know if you need anything from there, Not really sure what all we'll be needing/buying.


Don't spend too much, keep in mind soon all the ice stuff will be on sale. I bet Mark sells ice gear too. 
I will be bringing enough gear for five guys to have two sticks a piece so if your not ready to drop cash for something you never did before, don't. You may want to pick up some crappie jigs, walleye jigs, (smaller as this is inland water), buckets, #6 & #8 brass hooks (not snelled) and some split shots.
If you don't see rods you like or don't want to spend right now I should have you covered. Once again Mark may sell all this stuff, don't know for sure never been to his shop. See ya tonight!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks John, I'm going to visit my dad today, he's turning 80. If I get back in time I'm coming along.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Papaw,
Looking forward to trying this. Also, the wife is feeling much better about Tod and I going out on the ice with seasoned Ice fishermen. If Mark has the stuff we'll need, I'd rather buy everything from him. See you all around 4pm.
Hey Jim, tell Pop's "Happy Birthday" from Ang and I.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't forget to have a current fishing license for everyone you are bringing. !%

I'll do that John. :B


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

It was truly nice to meet other OGFer's on the ice last night... and glad to see some fish on the ice also.

(No, I wasnt in the business of checking licenses last night)!

I'm sure the walk across the lake back to your vehicles was a slippery, waterway trek. Mine wasnt much of a pleasure also.

How long did everyone fish? 

What was the final tally? Did anyone manage to coach a walleye out of the water?

And the more important Q, TIME & PLACE OF THE FISH FRY!

Great job Mark & Jon in having the get together. Kudo's


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

nice to meet every one here,s a couple of pics john and his sonand mark









leon









learnin to use a vex









walleyes


















catfish caught some nice ones









had a great time THANKS MARK


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Great time last night. First time ice fishing at night and using a vex and certainly not the last!! What a great device.

It was a pleasure meeting everyone and I learned a wealth of information. Thanks to Mark and Jon for the converation and use of equipment. I could of fished all night!

Not sure what the final tally was but there was a nice mess of fish.
No word on the fish fry....yet.

Oh yeah, The fellow fisherman from Penfield, I left my auger in the back of your truck. I apologize I forgot your name but I'll be takin a drive up north or if the ice fishin season is completed, I might just wait.


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

I must agree with keepinitreel. It was my first time ice fishing and I must say that it will not be my last. It was really great to get out and meet some of the guys from OGF and put some faces to the names. You are truly a "GREAT" bunch of guys and hopefully we can get and do it again before the ice melts. I would like to especially thank Mark and Jon for your help and expertise. Without the knowledge that you two have I dont think I would have had as much fun going out and trying to learn on my own. More people should be helpful you all were last night. Nothing like pulling a nice 3-5 catfish throug the hole or watching them attack your bait on the vexilar. 

Awesome experiernce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Iceberg great photos. Good luck to you all that managed to make it out today.

KEEP THE POLE IN THE HOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Leon(Leroy)


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Icebucket, the walleye bite started just after you left.We managed 6-7 eyes the last hour and a half before packing it up at 10pm.It was great to get all you guys together I really enjoyed myself helping you guys get a taste of what ice fishing is all about.It was a pleasure to meet everyone Keepinitreel(Matt), LJackson36(Loen), Papawsmith(Brad), Capt. Musky and son(John & Tod), Nixmkt(Tom),Mdl191881(Mitch), Iceberg(Phil) and last but not least Mrphish42(Jon Sr) for helping out. We'll need to get out again before the ice season is over.If you guys need anything or advice on tackle or electronics feel free to call me anytime.Thanks again for making the outing a success................Mark 330-221-5213


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

A Big Thanks to all !!!!
Tod and I had a Great time and learned so Much!
We sure got spoiled for our first time ice-fishing. 
Great weather, Fish bitting, Thick/Safe ice, and a bunch of good guys to fish with.
Got a nice bag of filets for the fish fry also.
Sorry we couldn't say longer, Now it's time to buy a good pair of BOOTS!
Thanks again to all, what a Fun night.
Tod and I are both hooked!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like you guys had a blast! Nice fish!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sounds like the only thing missing is the women!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I am so glad to hear you guys all had a great time out! It sounds like theres now some more ice fishermen added to OGF's ranks. 
John, I'm glad you and Tod enjoyed it too. (my dad says thank-you for your birthday greetings) 

Great post icebucketjohn! ... " (No, I wasnt in the business of checking licenses last night)!" ... gotta love it! LOL Very cool! 

Beautiful pics iceberg!


I ended up spending the afternoon with my dad and had a great time also.

I did have have all my gear together in my living room in case. If Mark can squeeze in another outing before the ice gets bad, I'll be there if at all possible.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you for the outing Bassmasterjb, great time had by all. Amazing fishery, too bad the weather had things slow, I can tell by what we caught that if the bite had been 'on' you'd have never got the ice newbies off the lake.  We should all head to LJACKSON36's place today for some fresh catfish, he ended up with quite a haul. 
It was great to finally put a face on some of the guys that I read daily posts from. All great guys and I look forward to fishing with you again. Nice to finally meet mrphish and I hope you return soon to the site. 
Yes Keepinitreel, I have your auger. I will hook up with you soon to get it back to you, the ice fishing season is NOT over.
Thanks again Mark, and it was nice to see a Fish and Game guy walk out on the ice and not slap the cuffs on you.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

again had a great time i gotta make me some ice anchors thought i was gonna shanty sail a couple of times LOL any of u guys wanna go out again anywhere pm me


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

iceberg said:


> again had a great time i gotta make me some ice anchors thought i was gonna shanty sail a couple of times LOL any of u guys wanna go out again anywhere pm me


LMAO, I did get in a little shanty sailing. Thanks to Mitch and Leon for their quick response or I wouldn't have stopped till I hit the Northeast shore. It's a wierd feeling when your inside a half popped shanty and it takes off like a rocket .
I 'had' ice anchors. They are firmly planted in the ice on a lake I few fished a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Mark,
I e-mailed you all the pictures Tod took lastnight.
Sorry I can't post pics. My puter is too slow, would take a month.
It would be great if you could post them. 
Thanks again for the great time.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

John, try to resend them again.I haven't received them...........mark


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

I would you like to thank you all for the catfish that you gave me. They hit the grease yesterday. Like you said Mark they were very tasty. The wife loved it. Once again i would like to thank you and Jon for giving us all the opportunity the learn something new and have a great time in the process. i would also like to thank the rest of you guys for your help as well. Cant wait to get out again.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Well it's 3am and 3 days after the event, and I'm still trying to post the pics we took or at least send them to someone who can. Loosing some hair, but should be an expert by the end of the week (or committed)!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

where did you guys go?


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

we went to a private lake mark has permission to fish


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pic Phil. Hope we get another chance to get out on the ice this year!


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

no problem-the ice is rebuilding as im typing! cold temps for as long as i can see in the weather forecast. we will be out again just give it a few days. the shorelines are were you have to be careful!!!


----------

